# General > Recipes >  2019 canisbay show

## leodhas01

30TH CANISBAY SHOW, 6TH JULY 2019, GATES OPEN AT 12 NOON. 
PLOUGHING MATCH PARK, TREDSDALE FARM. BY KIND PERMISSON OF MR. D KENNEDY.

RANGE OF LIVESTOCK, HORSE, POULTRY SHOWING CLASSES. INDUSTRIAL TENT SECTION INCLUDING HANDICRAFTS/BAKING/FLORAL ART/PLANT POT/PHOTOGRAPHY/PAINTING/PRODUCE
ACTIVITIES FOR ALL THE FAMILY. 
BRING YOUR 4 LEGGED FRIENDS ALONG FOR OUR DOG SHOW. 
FACE PAINTS, BEAT THE GOALIE, PETS CORNER.  BBQ, BEER TENT AND TEA TENT.

THIS YEAR'S RING ATTRACTIONS INCLUDE: FERRET RACING, MAJORETTES, HIGHLAND DANCERS, PIPEBAND AND MUCH MUCH MORE! 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUERIES REGARDING THE SHOW PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO CONTACT US ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE OR VIA E-MAIL -canisbayshow@gmail.com

SCHEDULES AND ENTRY FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE, THEY CAN BE VIEW ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE OR IF YOU SEND US AN EMAIL ADDRESS IT'S NO PROBLEM TO SEND ONE TO YOU. THEY CAN ALSO BE FOUND IN W & A GEDDES AND CLB. ENTRIES ACCEPTED ON THE DAY FOR OUR INDUSTRIAL SECTION.

----------

